# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Adobe acrobat 6.0

## sergei-t

Тема такая. Есть у меня фаил в pdf формате на двух компах установлин Adobe Acrobat 6.0 на одном компе он читаеться и шрифты там крилица все хорошо, но на втором открываеться но там вместо букв квадратики палочки и т.д. Что можно сделать чтобы на втором компе тоже отображались буквы?

----------


## AlexBi

Шрифта ему какого-то не хватает на втором компьютере.

----------


## Arsen

1. Синхронизируй набор шрифтов на обойх компах
2. посмотри что установлено на обоих компах в региональных установках (пункт: отображать не юникод на "Русском") и синхронизируй.

----------


## sanchous12192

народ а дайте ссылку плиз а то винду переустановил и все ппц

----------


## Татьяна A.

Привет, всем! Помогите, пожалуйста, найти программу ABBYY FineReader. Куда нужно зайти и как скачать? Спасибо

----------


## Neuro

> Привет, всем! Помогите, пожалуйста, найти программу ABBYY FineReader. Куда нужно зайти и как скачать? Спасибо


Зайди на Сайт ABBYY FineReader и скачай там несколько версий. Выбери что тебе нужно.

----------


## Neuro

> народ а дайте ссылку плиз а то винду переустановил и все ппц


На вот на 8 версию че старьем то пользоваться Acrobat reader 8.0

----------

Vll8 (05.08.2013)

----------


## inox

проблему можно решить здесь

----------

